# Driver Acer Keyboard KU-0355



## Smokey57 (Aug 17, 2008)

:4-dontknoI have a secondhand keyboard as the old one died. When attached, the normal Microsoft drivers installed, but the hotkeys do not work. After drivers get these keys working properly. Did download a Magickey program after searching the net, but could not get it working as I wanted.

Could not find any other information that would assist. Also tried the Acer web ste, but that was not helpful.

Can anyone help.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello Smokey57 ; I believe you are completely out of luck on getting anything that will be from Acer for that keyboard.

You could try this; http://www.brothersoft.com/hotkeycontrol-xp-20063.html


----------



## Smokey57 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for your assistance. Eventually solved the problem - I binned the problem, that is the keyboard.

Tks


----------

